# I Wonder Who Manufactures Nikon Sensors to Nikon Specifications



## lb (Jul 28, 2018)

In their latest earnings call, the sensor manufacturer Tower Jazz (Tower Semiconductor Ltd.) again talked about working with a "leading DSLR camera supplier":




The specific end markets we are serving in these segments are RF low noise amplifier and switch for mobile application, low voltage power management ICs less than 30 volt, with an industry lowest RDS (on) on figure of merit and associated 65 nanometer logic circuitry benefit and image sensors for multiple end market applications to include machine vision, DSLR, medical X-ray and surveillance.

For mid to long-term accretive market growth, we are progressing well with a leading DSLR camera supplier and have as well begun a second project with this customer, using state-of-the-art stacked wafer technology on 300-millimeter wafers. For this DSLR supplier, the first front side elimination project is progressing according to plan, expecting to ramp the volume production in 2020, while the second stacked wafer based project with industry leading alignment accuracy and associated performance benefits is expected to ramp to volume production a year after.


Read more: https://nikonrumors.com/2018/07/27/towerjazz-we-are-progressing-well-with-a-leading-dslr-camera-supplier-and-have-as-well-begun-a-second-project-with-this-customer.aspx/#ixzz5MWD1wNIZ


----------

